# Falla en Display LCD



## jvittone (Feb 18, 2006)

Tengo un instrumento de certificación de cableados de Red, se llama OmniScanner2 es un instrumento muy caro pero discontinuado por Fluke que compró a Microtest (su real diseñador y fabricante), funciona bién pero tengo dos problemas en el display, el primero: presenta dos rayas verticales una más gruesa y otra más fina, el segundo: no funciona el Backlight.
El modelo del backlight es blb-7067f-w de everlight. ¿se podran reparar las fallas descriptas?
Muchas gracias.
Jorge Vittone


----------



## Nacho (Feb 18, 2006)

Hola, el problema descrito en el display podria deberse a un falso contacto entre el circuito controlador del display y los contactos en el vidrio, si tienes acceso a esta parte no esta por demas limpiar los contactos. En cuanto al backligth tambien me inclino a pensar que es un problema de contactos, ya que siendo led no tendrían porque presentar otro problema. 

Como recomendación, este tipo de aparatos son muy sensibles a los golpes, por eso la mayoria trae una caparazon en un plastico que absorbe muy bien la fuerza causada por los golpes, tu equipo lo tiene?

Saludos.


----------



## jvittone (Feb 18, 2006)

Te agradezco mucho tu rápida respuesta, voy a revisarlo y a limpiar los contactos.
Saludos


----------



## sergio gonzalez (Feb 19, 2006)

tengo una laptop toshiba satellite 4000cds la cual el monitor de la mitad para arriba presenta rayas de colores, siendo que de la mitad para abajo esta fien,
pudieran ayudarme a resolver este problema?
se los agradecere mucho 
saludos
sergio gonzalez
guadalajara, jalisco mexico


----------



## jvittone (Feb 20, 2006)

Nacho:

Tu respuesta me animó a abrir mi aparato y su display, realmente tuve un sábado de microcirugía pero pude resolver el problema. Como dijiste el problema de las rayas del display era de contacto entre la placa, una goma que tiene hilos conductores y el vidrio del display, con un leve ajuste a la presión de la goma se solucionó. El tema del backlight fué más reñido pués se ve que con un golpe se despego parte del circuito que alimentaba el primero de los leds, el tema es que los led están practicamente embebidos en una placa plástica que difunde su luz a todo el display así que tuve que hacer unas micro soldaduras para insertar un cable, pero en definitiva lo pude solucionar.
Te agradezco mucho tu aporte. 

Nuevamente Muchas Gracias


----------



## jvittone (Feb 20, 2006)

Sergio:
Lamentablemente no puedo ayudarte pero una buena prueba que podés hacer es presionar los costados del display para ver si cambia algo. Yo tenía una compaq presario y me pasaba algo similar, presionando en la parte de abajo del dispay se le iba, cre que es también un problema de contactos.
Saludos.


----------

